# Go pro help!



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I just got a go pro for Christmas it worked fine for about 3 months now it keeps freezing up and it only takes video sometimes? I have no idea what's wrong with it it's the hero 4 maybe some of you guys have experienced this before?


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

Send it back. Doesn't sound like typical operation. I have the hero 4 silver and have never experienced anything like that


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Google your problem. Somewhere along the way, I heard that people were having trouble with certain memory cards. It doesn't like the "cheaper" cards for whatever reason....


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Reformat the card. I found once I put my video onto the laptop if I reformat the card it, it works fine. Most times I can just delete the photos but there are times I will just reformat it and have not had the issue since. I have GP 2 and a class 10 or higher is recommended. If I run that one out our usually fine but start with reformatting the card.


----------

